# Appling,Wayne and Long counties



## doe shooter (Sep 13, 2009)

I went hunting saturday a.m. for a little bit. Couldn't stay long. I didn't see anything. Anyone have any luck in this area? We have been photographing some decent shooters but all the deer have been photographed at night.


----------



## dc410n1 (Sep 23, 2009)

I hunted Tattnall county last two weekends and no deer, same as you, I have nice pic's of deer but all night photo's  except during the full moon back in August I had all day photo's. Looking forward to the full moon during the first weekend of Oct., should be good, the low pressure system hanging over us will move out and bring cooler temps. deer should start moving. The acorn crop is excellent on the land Iam hunting so food not a problem. Good luck and I'll keep you posted.


----------



## dc410n1 (Oct 7, 2009)

Well I hunted hard  from Oct 1-7 and no deer, did get a 150lb boar with 3" cutters. I ran my t/c and got nice pic's of four bucks hittin a scape, one nice 9pt with 8" g2's. Need some cooler weather, been sweat'in my a off.


----------



## doe shooter (Oct 10, 2009)

Same here except for the hog. Seen deer, no shots. Have some photos of bucks on a scrape, one is of a old, nice eight. We will take him out when the opportunity presents itself. It is hot and can't wait for some cool weather. Although, the rain and warm temps are helping our food plots sprout.


----------



## whtlhntr (Oct 19, 2009)

*chasin*

Caught this one chasin a doe at 9:00 AM on the opener in the Long County part of Fort Stewart.  Acorns everywhere and lots of deer movement this past weekend


----------



## Robk (Oct 21, 2009)

nice one there.  I've put two does in the freezer with the smoke pole.  vacation started this week and cool weather is here.  time to stack em up.


----------



## GunRights4US (Oct 23, 2009)

Wow!  Very nice rack.


----------

